# Mitered corners on a quilt!



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

:flame: They would make the Pope swear!

Tomorrow, I am going to take an extra couple of squares, sew them together and experiment a bit. I know that there is a secret to sewing them on a machine but I can't remember it!

Rant over.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, we don't want the Pope swearing, might ruin his image  

are you trying both sides of the binding at the same time, or one side and then fold over for the back.? 

I'm thinking if you pin it so one sewing would get both sides, you could get to the corner and then pin the second side and at the corner, fold it back to 45* and sitch it down? 

Or I don't know.
Angie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I'm not certain what I"m going to do yet. Tomorrow I'll experiment.

I was thinking of sewing one side with the machine and then doing the other by hand so that all the stitches are hidden.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I bet Sandra will have some ideas if she see's this thread. Or CJ.. or Quilting Lady..

Lots of good people, just have to keep it where they'll see it.

Angie


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

A tutorial for mitered binding by machine can be found at: www.mccallsquilting.com/lessons/binding//index.html

and here: www.quilterscache.com/StartQuiltingPages/startquiltingfive.html

For mitered borders check out: www.mccallsquilting.com/artheblk/miterbor/index1.html

or here: www.quiltville.com/borderhints.shtml


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

thank you so much for the links... they make it look so easy... I'll try it out,


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Ardie, watch the video called "binding the angel" on this site. It's awesome for binding (mitered).


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Got it now! At first I didn't know if you meant mitered borders or mitered binding. I am nothing if not slow! LOL One of the things that helped me so much with this was Fon's and Porter's great book, "Quilters Complete Guide" and one of Eleanor Burns good books. Then after I learned how to cut the binding the correct width, and then sewed it on with the correct depth of stitch(whew! LOL) I started putting binding on by machine on both sides. Otherwise I wouldn't get much done...i'm just too slow.

I like keeping a separate bobbin case with invisible thread on it. I use this when I get to the step where I'm sewing the binding onto the back side of the quilt. I also use this bobbin and case to put on hanging sleeves and labels. No hand work.

Have fun. LG


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Ardie, I did not say what I started out to say..I am such a dip! sigh...I don't know if this helps but one of the things that helps me with mitering binding is this(I hope I can say it so it makes sense!). When I am stitching it onto the back side and I am approaching a corner, I use a bamboo stylus or whatever to tuck the fold that I am stitching right to the edge of the next side that's towards me, barely stretching the binding and holding it in place. Then when I stop I turn the project around and keep sewing it down by machine. 

Holding the binging in place like this seems to make a nice miter for me. I don't know what I do wrong that it does not want to work if I don't do it this way?

Have fun! LQ


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

What I was trying to do is to open the bias tape (binding) on the backside and sew it by machine. Then mitering the corners and sewing the front by hand so that no stitches would show.

I played with extra squares and corners and extra binding and it isn't worth the trouble! 

Am going to make the corners with squares...if you know what I mean.


----------

